# Brisket???



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

What constitutes "brisket" What makes the brisket good or not good? What other qualities would we like to see in a buck?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here is a picture of my Nigerian buckling. The brisket is the extended part on a goats chest. The more extension the better, you don't want there to be a straight line. Jake has good brisket extension. Can you see how his chest extends?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You want to see a wide, pronounced, extended brisket...not over-extended or under.  
Here are some good examples...

*NEAR IDEAL*...
http://www.kidnacres.com/sitebuildercon ... 60h415.jpg

*FAULTS*...
http://www.kidnacres.com/sitebuildercon ... aults1.JPG


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's another example of a good brisket. :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, guys, that helps a lot, especially the drawings.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those diagrams are AWESOME!!! Thank you for posting them Kylee


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem. Glad I could help.  :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... they are great and to the point... great job Kylee.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

Could you possibly post the images again? I'm trying to learn about this too and need a visual image


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Huh. All I see on my screen where the pics should be is a small box with a red 'x' in the corner -- no images... ??? Anyone know how I can fix this so I can see the pics?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't see them either ... only the word "image"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's not anyone's computer...Sadly, the website where I got them from...their domain has expired.  I'm going to try and see if I can't find them...if they renew their website then the photos should appear again. I sure hope they do because they had some awesome confo. diagrams.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do these pictures show for you guys?

Here's one of my bucklings who I would say has a very nice brisket. For those of you who aren't sure what the brisket is...it's pretty much the front base of the chest...that should extend outward a bit. 









Here's one of my yearling does which has a weak brisket...to flat...not much extension...


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, that definitely helps


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics KW farms! Your buck is BEAUTIFUl!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad those pics are working! :thumb: And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you keeping him? Wowza he's pretty :drool: :drool:  IS he black and white or choc and white?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you. Yes I am...one of my future herd sires from Poppy Patch (I bought his dam bred). He's chocolate and white.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That's right the brisket is the chest area. The front legs should look as though they come from underneath the goat, not an extension of the front of the neck.


----------



## fatboyandmimi (Apr 26, 2011)

We are fortunate that Peggy is a brisket expert and uses this forum to help us understand briskets better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think credit for giving good visual descriptions goes to Kylee, Lisa.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post more pics Kylee! It really helps. I can really see the difference. (I was imagining the brisket was the larrel or something... like a bread-basket! lol)


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

oop -- typo -- barrel not larrel!


----------

